# I need a bag for my AlienBees



## flightless_beaker (Jan 2, 2014)

I got some money for Christmas and my birthday. Looking to spend it on a bag for my lights. I tried looking on B&H's website but the section for bags and cases had over 2500 items. Spent a half hour sifting through it. I have 2 AlienBees right now and planning to get another one or two down the road. So I'm looking for a bag that can hold 3 lights (when I get a 4th I'll deal with that when it comes to it). Any suggestions?


----------



## Derrel (Jan 2, 2014)

Goodwill maybe? Seriously. How about a nice Coleman cooler, and soft cases inside of that. Waterproof, roomy, affordable, *built-in don't-steal-me-appeal*.




This padded, ballistic nylon case was originally made to order by Nationwide Insurance; I got four of these at a garage sale for $1 each. These have an inner compartment with a divider with velcro closures AND a retaining strap in the top, where I keep the 7-inch diffusers and three 7-inch grids (second picture), and my Pocket Wizards and connecting cords. The one side, with the blue logo, has a big velcro-close, flap-style, expanding pouch pocket where two MASSIVE Speedotron Black Line 20-foot cords stow, the other side pocket is zippered, and it hold an 11.5 inch 20-degree grid and one diffuser. THis case would easily hold four AB's I think. I put some padding in between the lights and the power pack in this, but took that out to snap these cellphone snaps a few mins ago for you.


----------



## EIngerson (Jan 2, 2014)

^^^^^^^ Hmmmm, I am probably going yard-saleing this weekend now. lol. Cool idea.


----------



## KmH (Jan 2, 2014)

Alien Bees do not travel well, but -  Paul C. Buff, Inc. - Paul C. Buff Single Light Carrying Bag

Paul C. Buff - Travel Gear


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 3, 2014)

I bought mine with the single light bags, and then I keep 4 lights and various other accessories in a large rolling suitcase.  It protects the gear and keeps it all together, but it's rather large and very heavy when fully loaded.  It's OK for walking (it has wheels) but going up & down stairs is a pain.


----------



## flightless_beaker (Jan 3, 2014)

KmH said:


> Alien Bees do not travel well, but -  Paul C. Buff, Inc. - Paul C. Buff Single Light Carrying Bag
> 
> Paul C. Buff - Travel Gear



I have one of those. Can't stand it. I like having like pieces of gear in one spot (light stands in one bag, lights in one bag, umbrellas and modifiers in one bag, etc). 

Derrel, that is a cool idea but I don't really have the time to do a DIY project or hunt down the perfect cooler for the job.


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2014)

Well, THIS one looks like it might be good for your needs, at a fair price. Impact Light Kit Bag (34 x 13.5 x 12") A4236 B&H Photo

I actually OWN one of these Spedotron 4-section travel cases: it hold three lights + one power pack, plus cords, wizards, speedlights, batteries, AND three light stands and two umbrellas right on top! This fits into my car's hatchback trunk area very nicely. This specific design has been made for well over 25 years, and is what Speedotron Corporation uses as the basis for a lot of its lighting kits. The AB monolights will EASILY fit with their standard reflectors on, or remove, one unit in each of the compartments, no worries.

Speedotron Four-Section Soft-sided Medium Carrying Case 852925

WHat I like about this is it is VERY "carry-able" like from the car to an office, or to a shoot, and you can open it up and have the stands and two umbrellas right there.


----------



## Village Idiot (Jan 6, 2014)

Pelican. I had a larger one I fit 5 speedotron heads and two packs in to with all the cables and stuff. Great heavy duty cases.


----------



## flightless_beaker (Jan 7, 2014)

Sweet. Thanks for the suggestions. Off to B&H  . The website, not the store  Would love to go there though. Feel like it would be a pilgrimage to Mecca.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2014)

I got a nice bag with wheels well made Calumet's own brand

Sent from my GT-I9100P using Tapatalk 2


----------

